# Shoe polish... for a briefcase?



## PeterSawatzky (Feb 20, 2009)

My Coach bag looks a little beat up. Scuffed. Much like a pair of shoes after few outings. Which leads me to wonder... could I polish my bag? Is this as bad an idea as it seems? Any tips for bag upkeep? It's full grain leather.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

While I've never tried it, my understanding is that it is a bad idea and will leave your bag looking much worse off. I wipe mine down with a damp cloth from time to time. For serious work, I would take it to a good cobbler.


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

I would be concerned that the polish would rub off on other surfaces, including my suits.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

I've done it in the distant past, but won't again. It *does *rub off on clothing. I'd simply hit it with a good conditioner and enjoy the patina.


----------



## cumberlandpeal (May 12, 2006)

Don't use shoe polish. You have several options ranging from saddle soap which will clean and soften the leather to neatsfoot oil which will darken and soften to Hide Food which will rehabilitate the leather and could darken it. Damp leather cloth works up to a point, but if you want to keep your bag over the long haul you have to make sure that you don't over soften the leather.


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

Shoe polish is a no-no indeed. I tend to use leather conditioner designed for auto upholstery, as it can contact your clothing and not make a mess. Zaino is my favorite, though Turtle Wax has a great product, too. Bill


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

*Coach leather conditioner*

When I bought my coach briefcase, they offered me a bottle of leather conditioner. I opted out of that purchase at the time, but know that the Coach outlet store where I bought it carries it, and assume that their retail stores would as well. 
Tom


----------



## Serenus (Jun 19, 2009)

I bought one of those Brooks Brothers briefcases that was on the 60% off sale a few months ago. It came with some leather polish that looks like some nice vanilla pudding. However, I have not used it yet.

IMHO, I would not suggest using shoe polish for the leather on a briefcase.


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

I've had two Coach cases and used their conditioning cream on both. It's a little more money and a bit more work but I've gotten much better results than when using Kiwi in the past.


----------



## ToryBoy (Oct 13, 2008)

When I purchased my Mulberry leather briefcase, they recommended a conditioning and waterproof spray. It works really well and my advice would me to get to your local Coach store and purchase the appropriate product.

https://www.coach.com/online/handba...21-en?t1Id=68&t2Id=5000000000000013521&tier=2


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

eyedoc2180 said:


> Zaino is my favorite,


A member of the Zaino cult I see! Leather Food is yummy! :icon_smile_big:

(Used to use their products on an auto I once had. Fine products.)


----------



## stuman (Oct 6, 2005)

A really bad idea. Much like polishing your wallet and putting it in your pocket. Use Lexol. I've used it on my Coach briefcase and it works well.


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

Don't do it! Use Coach conditioner on it, since it's a Coach product. And enjoy the scuffs--they really do add character! Who wants a pristine briefcase, anyway? :icon_smile_wink:

I also second lexol!


----------



## PeterSawatzky (Feb 20, 2009)

Ah, this is why I love this forum... smart answers to dumb questions. Thanks, everyone. :icon_smile:


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

Not a dumb question at all--after all, if one uses polish on one's leather shoes, it makes a certain amount of sense to extrapolate from this to briefcases and the like. It's just that inductive reasoning doesn't always get things right!


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Leather Therapy


----------



## tokyogator (Oct 24, 2008)

Would collective conclusion also suggest not to use shoe polish on belts, but rather to take the same approach as to bags?


----------



## Lebewohl (May 21, 2009)

How about some boot cream?


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

tokyogator said:


> Would collective conclusion also suggest not to use shoe polish on belts, but rather to take the same approach as to bags?


I would think so.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

stuman said:


> A really bad idea. Much like polishing your wallet and putting it in your pocket. Use Lexol. I've used it on my Coach briefcase and it works well.


+1. I've used it on a Tumi leather bag and Lexol works like a charm!


----------



## ToryBoy (Oct 13, 2008)

tokyogator said:


> Would collective conclusion also suggest not to use shoe polish on belts, but rather to take the same approach as to bags?





Flanderian said:


> I would think so.


I did try this after the thread about polishing belts and would recommend this over using shoe polish. It gave the belt a bit of shine, cannot comment on any advantages just yet.


----------



## SlowE30 (Mar 18, 2008)

I must have missed the thread about polishing belts....
I used shoe polish on my belt once (ok, twice), and it was a disaster and ruined a favorite shirt when I got rained on (and then a favorite pair of chinos when I got rained on). Insanity = doing the same thing and expecting different outcomes.


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

Flanderian said:


> A member of the Zaino cult I see! Leather Food is yummy! :icon_smile_big:
> 
> (Used to use their products on an auto I once had. Fine products.)


Best stuff anywhere. The exterior polish is amazing. Do you have a retailer near you who sells it? I have to go down near Toms River to find it, at a motorhead shop. He won't ship it in NJ.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

eyedoc2180 said:


> Best stuff anywhere. The exterior polish is amazing. Do you have a retailer near you who sells it? I have to go down near Toms River to find it, at a motorhead shop. He won't ship it in NJ.


It was about 6 years ago that I last purchased any. At that time, all purchases were mail order only direct from the Zaino website. No cards, checks only. But they did have a fantastic turn-around time, about a week.

Sounds as if they've set up a retail distribution network with exclusive rights. Doesn't make it easy. Sorry.


----------



## amlai (Jan 31, 2007)

Interesting... I was recommended by the Alden dealer to polish my #8 shell belt from time to time using Kiwi. I never had the polish rub off (though on shell, the amount of polish needed is pretty sparing.)


----------



## Kai (Jul 30, 2003)

I have a briefcase that I was given in 1993. It's an Atlas in a dark brown color. Over the years, I've mostly just used Lexol on it. However, on two occasions, I've used a dark brown leather dye I obtained at my local cobbler to refinish the leather. The dye gave it a restored appearance, and did not rub off.


----------



## indigo73 (Apr 19, 2008)

I have a couple of Atlas suitcases and a brief bag. All suitcases were left in a closet where they were exposed to some moisture and were covered with mildew. The brief bag was exposed to too much sunlight. I ordered a product recommended by Russell's from a company called Obenauf. This product is an oil preservative. My results were very good. The product is absorbed by the leather, and I have never had it get on my clothing.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Obenauf's is very good stuff.


----------

